# Traveling with Children



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

My x and I have now been separated for 18 months, officially divorced 6 months. We have two boys 6 and 10. During the divorce settlement she tried to make traveling outside the US with the boys a problem. She tried prohibiting traveling to certain parts of the world (i.e. Israel, Mexico), both places where I have family. 

The judge and the children's attorney disagreed with her and ruled that it was perfectly safe to travel both to Israel and Mexico. Despite it all, her agenda has been to make it difficult for me to travel with my sons. She has been using scare tactics with the boys telling them that it is "unsafe, bombs explode, people die in the streets", etc. She has also fueled their recent fears of flying. Ironically, both boys have flown many times in the past when we were together. Recently, her campaign has been, "if you don't want to go, you don't have to go".

I have already asked her to stop with her propaganda yet it continues. Should I address this with the boy's attorney and or court and how do I turn the kids around and encourage them to want to go?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Seems like she's trying to make it even more difficult for you ... and on your dime, to boot!*


----------

